# SquidGuard- install shallalist.tar.gz file



## mbr661 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, I'm sure this is a simple question regarding a tar.gz file installation.

I'm running 7.1-RELEASE-p8 and the latest squidGuard port

I'm configuring squidGuard and cannot get the shallalists installed.  I moved the original shallalist.tar.gz file to the correct directory: /var/db/squidGuard

When I do:

`gzip -d blacklist.tar.gz and tar xfv blacklist.tar`

I get the following result:


```
# tar -xvf shallalist.tar
x BL/
x BL/porn/
x BL/porn/domains
x BL/porn/urls
x BL/gamble/
x BL/gamble/domains
etc...
```

But when I list the directory I only see the shallalist.tar file. How can I permanently install the lists in my directory?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

mbr661 said:
			
		

> gzip -d blacklist.tar.gz and tar xfv blacklist.tar


You can do that in one go: [cmd=]tar -zxvf blacklist.tar.gz[/cmd]



> I get the following result:
> 
> ```
> # tar -xvf shallalist.tar
> ...


Look in the BL directory


----------

